# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  دستور for در sql هست ؟

## arta.nasiri

سلام

من تو یک پروسیجر میخوام از دستور for یا از یک حلقه ( تعداد تکرار به اندازه تعداد سطرهای موجود در جدولی که در همون پروسیجر ساختم باشه ) استفاده کنم

----------


## Reza_Yarahmadi

میتونید از ساختار While بصورت زیر استفاده کنید
Declare @i int
Select  @i = Count(*) From TableName

While (@i < 100)
Begin
    --Do Some Things
    Set @i = @i + 1
End

----------


## arta.nasiri

ممنون دوست عزیز

یک سوال دیگه، چطور به اطلاعات یک جدول با استفاده از شماره ردیف دسترسی داشته باشیم ؟ ( مثلا داخل حلقه میخوام یکی یکی ردیف های یک جدول رو بخونم با استفاده از شماره ردیف مثال : وقتی i برابر یک بود ردیف یک رو بخونه و همینجور ادامه پیدا کنه تا حلقه تموم بشه)

----------


## m_omrani

با استفاده از کرسر (Cursor)

----------


## abilpach

سلام...دو تا جدول دارم میخوام با ضرب کارتزین بهم ضربشون کنم ولی قبل ضرب کردن میخوام به فیلد های جداولم تقریبا 1000 تا مقدار وارد کنم... باید هزار تا رو یکی یکی وارد کنم یا میشه با یه دستور for این کارو تو اسکیوال انجام داد؟

----------

